# Samsung F7100 Dead Pixels Warranty Question?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I bought a Samsung F7100 60" LCD TV about two months ago and today I noticed two dead pixels. One is a dead red pixel about 6" from the top right corner and the other is a dead blue pixel about 6" from the top left corner. Unfortunately it's too late to return the TV so I'll have to use the warranty. I was just wondering though if anyone knows if this will even be covered or if they have any suggestions on how to convince the Samsung call center to cover this? Also does anyone know if Samsung uses refurbished panels to do warranty work or if they will use a brand new panel when swapping out my panel?

Thanks,
Harry

P.S. I'm in Canada in case that affects things.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what Samsung's policy is on this. I would contact them if it was mine.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A dead pixel would be black. Since yours are showing color they are stuck, not dead. I have read about a DVD that cycles a TV through the colors to "unstuck" them but have never used it myself.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Per Samsung's web site:



> *Dead Pixel Limited Warranty Statement*
> 
> *TFT-LCD/LED/PDP & Monitors*
> 
> ...


Now I'm not certain if your display would be covered by the first paragraph or not. :dontknow: What I would do is call them right away and find out what their policy for defective pixels is and if there is a remedy for your 'Bright Dot Defect'. Something that you could try on your own would be the "Pixel Flipper" on Disney's World of Wonder disc.


----------

